# KRUPS coffee maker



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi al 

I am after tablets and water filter for my KRUPS coffee maker. any idea where i can buy them?

just to answer the obvious question...no i didn't buy it from here...

any help will be much appreciated...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you tried finding out if there is a distributor in the UAE? Google should be your friend, or contact the company's head office to ask if the items are available here.
-


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Have you tried finding out if there is a distributor in the UAE? Google should be your friend, or contact the company's head office to ask if the items are available here.
> -


yes i did there is only an e-mail adrress and i've got no response so far... 

hence the thread


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> yes i did there is only an e-mail adrress and i've got no response so far...
> 
> hence the thread


You get a gold star for trying though.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

you could try here... there's a phone number.

GENERAL ENTERPRISES COMPANY (GECO) - INDESIT, HOTPOINT, WESTPOINT & KRUPS, Dubai, United Arab Emirates | Electrical and Electronic Appliance, Television, and Radio Set Merchant Wholesalers | AMEinfo.com


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

i'll give them a call tomorrow and i'll be updating the thread for future reference...

thank you all for the response:clap2:


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Krups machines are sold over here as Nespresso and they have a shop in The Dubai Mall, Ground Floor, behind The Waterfall.
They sell the capsules which come in packs of 10 and usually have a selection of about a dozen.
As far as i know this is the only place you can buy them in Dubai.
I'd imagine you could get the water filter there as well.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

KRUPS machines are also sold in Crate and Barrel in Mirdiff City Center if you've still had no luck.


----------

